# Error 0x0000142



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

I have searched the net to solve this issue.
I have tried New user account
Scan of my RAM
I have also looked up error logs and the only thing that comes up as an error is DistributedCOM
Console scan of windows 7 components comes up with no errors

All the suggestions that Google tells me to do have failed.

I am running Win7 64

Basically, most applications I try to start give me the same error.

I have attached an image of what the error looks like


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried running sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes I did that but it came up with no errors.


----------



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

Further to the issue.
I rebooted this morning and was able to open VLC player 3 times. I then opened Nero twice, then Microsoft Mail. Then went back to VLC player and I got the error again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Run and type *chkdsk C: /R* and press enter. Now type a* Y *and reboot the computer. the Check Disk utility will run at next boot up and try and fix any file errors.
Then Enable the Hidden Administrator Account and try your apps their and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

I am in the middle of doing that. 
As a matter of interest I'm running windows 7 so run isn't under start where it used to be and I assumed I needed to run it under a command prompt which I have done.

The problem that has happened is that it told me I couldn't run without being an admin so I had to go to start programs accessories, right click on command prompt and run as admin.

However, this profile IS an admin and shows up as admin. Is it possible that this is part of the problem.

Also, I am doing the checkdisk now.


----------



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

Did the chkdsk and the issue is still happening


----------



## strakallah (Dec 5, 2005)

Just doing a re-image
Getting no joy on this one
Too bad though. Was hoping to resolve somehow as this seems to pop up a bit on the net and there is no real solution out there.


----------

